# dinero (Sinónimos)



## LaianNaz

hola!
me llamo Laian soy de Nazaret , ya llevo 5 años practicando el español

y tengo algunas dudas con respecto a palabras en acento Argentino , o por lo menos yo las escuché de personas Argentinas!

1. Ví que en Argentina usan esas tres palabras para decir "*Money*".
¿Qué palabra es la mas usada allá?
y ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estas tres palabras?
****
Hilo dividido. Regla 10.
Martine (Mod...)

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Sasita

Hola Laina, primero te respondo el tema de las 3 palabras para "money"
*Dinero*: lo usan en general las personas mayores, del interior del país o gente de clase alta
*Plata*: es la palabra más utilizada, lo que más se escucha en casi todo el país
*Guita*: es una palabra del lunfardo, un "slang" originario de la capital federal que se expandió a todo el país, usado en clases medias y bajas.

****
Hilo dividido. Regla 10.
Martine (Mod...)

Espero haberte ayudado en algo!! 

Saludos

PD: si algun otro argentino quiere/puede, espero sus comentarios o correcciones!


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Laian. 

1- Las tres son muy utilizadas. "Dinero" es un término formal, "plata" es coloquial, "guita" (también coloquial) es un vocablo del lunfardo que ya forma parte del habla popular. 

****
Hilo dividido. Regla 10.
Martine (Mod...)

¡Suerte!


----------



## aceituna

No sabía que *guita *era lunfardo... en España también se utiliza.


----------



## Ushuaia

aceituna, lo busqué y tenés razón:

_... guita resulta del castellano familiar «guita» con el mismo significado que conocemos._

http://www.salvador.edu.ar/gramma/35/ua1-7-gramma-14-35-13.pdf

Obviamente, no sabía(mos) que también se utiliza en España. ¡Pensábamos que era argentino nomás, como dios! 

Saludos.


----------



## LaianNaz

muchas gracias por responder!
me ayudaron mucho


----------



## Guaperas

Guita por dinero viene de España y se ha extendido en Hispanoamérica, la guita era la cuerdilla con la que se ataba la bolsa de dinero, de ahí por asociación tener mucha guita significaba tener mucho dinero ya que hacía falta más cuerda para atar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, no sé que tan extendido pueda estar su uso en Hispanoamérica. Por lo menos acá no se usa y además no se entiende.


----------



## CarolMamkny

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, no sé que tan extendido pueda estar su uso en Hispanoamérica. Por lo menos acá no se usa y además no se entiende.


 
Bueno Toño en Colombia no se usa mucho pero si se entiende.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, sí se usa el término _guita_, sin embargo, mucho más habitual es _plata_. Sin duda, ambas palabras se reconocen como coloquiales frente a _dinero_ que es el término formal.
_Plata_ lo usan personas de todo nivel de educación, en zonas rurales y urbanas, incluso, en ciertos casos, convive con _dinero_ en ámbitos como la televisión en situaciones semiformales.
_Guita_ se utiliza más en tono de broma, sobre todo al imitar el hablar argentino, ya que creo (y no estoy seguro) que este término llegó de allende Los Andes.

A propósito, hay aquí otras palabras coloquiales, de uso más restringido (según la edad, educación y condición social del hablante), para significar _dinero_:

- _Me gustaría comprarlo, pero me faltan las moneas _(sic).
- _Ese compadre tiene mucho billete; mira la casa que tiene_.
- _Si tuviera las lucas, no dudaría en comprarme un auto mejor_.

Saludos.


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! Bien, yo no sabía que guita también se usa en España y mucho menos que proviene de allá. Yo soy del interior de Argentina (es decir, no soy de la Capital Federal ni de la provincia de Buenos Aires sino de la provincia de La Rioja) y, si bien el término es bien conocido, no es muy usado aquí, sólo en determinados ámbitos. Lo más común aquí es decir "plata", guita suena más bien a porteño, aunque, como dije, en ocasiones si lo usamos y lo entendemos perfectamente. 
Aviador, en Argentina también decímos los billetes o las lucas pero billetes si es sinónimo de plata, en cambio, una luca es una cantidad determinada de dinero (mil pesos argentinos).


----------



## lamartus

Natalis said:


> Aviador, en Argentina también decimos los billetes o las lucas pero billetes sí es sinónimo de plata, en cambio, una luca es una cantidad determinada de dinero (mil pesos argentinos).



Hola:
Por acá también usamos lucas y billetes en registros coloquiales (yo diría que casi casi en jerga).

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Natalis said:


> ...
> Aviador, en Argentina también decímos los billetes o las lucas pero billetes si es sinónimo de plata, en cambio, una luca es una cantidad determinada de dinero (mil pesos argentinos).



Hola, Natalis.

Sí. En Chile, también _una luca_ es mil pesos. De este término, que al parecer llegó de Argentina, se hizo recientemente _lucas_ como sinónimo de dinero. Sin embargo, aún se usa mucho en su significado original: "_Préstame una luca. Mañana te la devuelvo._"

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá en 1993 (creo) hubo un cambio en la moneda, y le quitaron tres ceros. Lo que ahora cuesta 1 peso antes costaba 1,000. Antes sí se usaba lucas, pero con ese cambio ya no (antes un dólar costaba $10,000, ahora $10).

Por acá usamos:
Cuesta 10 bolas.
Cuesta 10 varos.
Custa 10 lanas.
¿De dónde saca el varo para salir, si no está trabajando?
No tengo lana para salir de vacaciones.
Se acabó el billuyo (de billete) en la tomada.


----------



## Mangato

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá en 1993 (creo) hubo un cambio en la moneda, y le quitaron tres ceros. Lo que ahora cuesta 1 peso antes costaba 1,000. Antes sí se usaba lucas, pero con ese cambio ya no (antes un dólar costaba $10,000, ahora $10).
> 
> Por acá usamos:
> Cuesta 10 bolas.
> Cuesta 10 varos.
> Custa 10 lanas.
> ¿De dónde saca el varo para salir, si no está trabajando?
> No tengo lana para salir de vacaciones.
> Se acabó el billuyo (de billete) en la tomada.


 
Y _pavo_ no los usan?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, pavo no. Tampoco pavas.


----------



## lautaro

¿Cuántas formas jergales hay para llamar el dinero?
¿Cuáles son aquellas empleadas en su país?
A mi se me ocurren las siguientes:
Chile plata, Argentina guita, México lana, España pasta.
Me gustaría saber unas más.

LAU


----------



## cestradar

Las que recuerdo de los diferentes lugares de México
Mosca
Marmaja
Feria
Lana
Billetes
Pasta
Plata
Efectivo
Cambio
Morralla
....recordando...
Luz
Pachocha
ojos
morlacos


----------



## 0scar

guita
plata
mango
mosca
guitarra
sope
luca
biyuya
morlaco


----------



## Lobhito

Aca en Chile ademas de plata tambien se usa mucho el termino lucas para referirse al dinero...y se que en Guatemala usan la palabra pisto...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*: "*pisto*", "*bolas*", "*feria*", "*chirilicas", "fichas", "billete", "tucas", "morlacos", "varos"* y por supuesto* "plata".*


----------



## Pinairun

En España, además de _pasta_, *tela*.


> *12. *f. coloq. Dinero, caudal.


 
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

_*Plata*_ es la más común por aquí, aunque, en el contexto apropiado, casi cualquier sustantivo serviría...


----------



## María A

Argentina (en Buenos Aires al menos): plata, guita, mango.

Un palo verde = un millón de pesos.
Una gamba = cien pesos.
Una luca = mil pesos.


----------



## Pinairun

Se me había olvidado que, cuando en España todavía no teníamos el euro, llamábamos "kilo" a un millón de pesetas. 


> *2. *(Porque, en billetes antiguos de 1000 pesetas, pesaba casi un kilogramo). m. coloq. Un millón de pesetas.


 
Tener "muchas perras" o "muchos cuartos" también es tener mucho dinero.
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

María A said:


> Argentina (en Buenos Aires al menos): plata, guita, mango.
> 
> Un palo verde = un millón de pesos dólares.


----------



## lautaro

Lobhito said:
			
		

> Aca en Chile ademas de plata tambien se usa mucho el termino lucas para referirse al dinero...


 


			
				0scar said:
			
		

> luca


 
Oigan pero _luca_ es para decir un billete de 1000 o 1000 pesos, por lo menos hasta donde yo sepa. ¿no es así? No creo que se emplee para referirse al dinero. No me suena la oración: ¿_Tienes lucas?_


----------



## lautaro

María A said:


> Argentina (en Buenos Aires al menos): plata, guita, mango.
> 
> Un palo verde = un millón de pesos.
> *Una gamba = cien pesos*.
> Una luca = mil pesos.


 

En Chile también se dice _una gamba _para 100 pesos. La misma palabra se usaba en italiano con el sentido de 100.000 liras.

¡Qué bonito está saliendo este hilo! ¡A más propuestas!


----------



## lautaro

Pinairun said:


> Se me había olvidado que, cuando en España todavía no teníamos el euro, llamábamos "kilo" a un millón de pesetas.


 
Si no me equivoco _el kilo _en Cuba es una moneda de un centavo.


----------



## 0scar

lautaro said:


> Oigan pero _luca_ es para decir un billete de 1000 o 1000 pesos, por lo menos hasta donde yo sepa. ¿no es así? No creo que se emplee para referirse al dinero. No me suena la oración: ¿_Tienes lucas?_


 
Si, una luca son 1000 pesos.
En una época 1000 pesos era _una fragata _(el billete tenía el dibujo de una barco a vela)


----------



## Jonno

En España:

parné (del idioma caló: "parné", dinero, moneda).
cuartos
moní, monises (del inglés "money")
pelas (se refiere únicamente a las "pesetas", no a los euros ni al dinero en general)
perras (a las antiguas monedas de 10 y 5 céntimos se les llamaba "perras gordas" y "perras chicas")
chines (al menos en el País Vasco, no sé si en otras zonas pues no viene en el RAE. Seguramente procede de la onomatopeya "chin" de las monedas al golpear entre ellas)
pavos
napos
mortadelos (por unos billetes de dinero infantil del famoso personaje de cómic )

Al Euro se le llama coloquialmente: leuro, aurelio, lebros...

De todas formas he visto un tema del año 2005 en el que se comenta algo similar 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=41261


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Lobhito said:


> Aca en Chile ademas de plata tambien se usa mucho el termino lucas para referirse al dinero...y se que en Guatemala usan la palabra pisto...


Cierto. Pisto es la más común, aunque también se oyen papa y plata como sinónimos de dinero (habrá otras que no recuerdo ahora). Para llamar a los quetzales (unidades monetarias) se usan varias:


pesos (herencia de antes de la reforma monetaria)
chemas (ya no muy utilizado, en referencia a José María Orellana, cuya imagen aparece en los billetes de Q1)
zopes (poco utilizado, en referencia a la devaluación de la moneda, se le llama como un ave de rapiña en lugar del quetzal resplandeciente)
palomas (en referencia a las monedas de Q1 que muestran el "logotipo" de la firma de los Acuerdos de Paz)
tuquis
varas
quezal (inclusive en plural: veinte quezal)
vergs (sólo se usa exclamativamente cuando algo es demasiado caro y de tres cifras en adelante)
Saludos.


----------



## Burke

En España se dice coloquialmente a veces "viruta".


----------



## bellota_2601

República Dominicana

duartes (por Juan Pablo Duarte padre de la patria)
mojosos
hediondos
chelitos
billullos
duros
tululuses


----------



## ManPaisa

bellota_2601 said:


> República Dominicana
> 
> duartes (por Juan Pablo Duarte padre de la patria)
> mojosos
> hediondos
> chelitos
> billullos
> duros
> tululuses


 
Y cuartos.


----------



## bellota_2601

ManPaisa said:


> Y cuartos.


 
Ah claro!! es el más común de todos


----------



## INGELM

En venezuela: 

- Billete
- Bolos (viene de Bolivar)
- Biyuyo
- Plata
- pega
- rial o riales
- repollo, cuando es mucho, por ejemplo: "Pedro se esta metiendo un repollo", quiere decir, "Pedro esta ganando bastante dinero"

1 luca = 1000 Bs
1 tabla = 100 Bs.
1 melon o 1 palo = 1 millón


los que recuerdo por ahora.


----------



## Naticruz

lautaro said:


> ¿Cuántas formas jergales hay para llamar el dinero?
> ¿Cuáles son aquellas empleadas en su país?
> A mi se me ocurren las siguientes:
> Chile plata, Argentina guita, México lana, España pasta.
> Me gustaría saber unas más.
> 
> LAU


España - cuartos, perras, pelas
Argentina - mangos
Saludos


----------



## lautaro

bellota_2601 said:


> hediondos



¿Hediondos? ¿Acaso huele mal la plata en RD?
¿De dónde sale esa forma para referirse al dinero? Esto es interestante.


----------



## JoseJ141

En Panamá: plata.

Moneda de 5 centavos: Rial.
Moneda de 10 centavos: Dime, pronunciado daim. Proviene de la jerga que utilizan en E.E.U.U.
Moneda de 25 centavos: Cuara, proviene de la palabra anglo-sajona quarter, a su vez cuarto en castellano. 
Moneda de 50 centavos: Peso.


----------



## JoseJ141

Quiero agregar lo siguiente:

Coloquialmente se utiliza _palos _para referirse a una cantidad x de dólares.

Por ejemplo: Me gané quinientos palos. 
Me robaron 30 palos.


----------



## bellota_2601

lautaro said:


> ¿Hediondos? ¿Acaso huele mal la plata en RD?
> ¿De dónde sale esa forma para referirse al dinero? Esto es interestante.


 

Sí bueno nos referimos al olor característico de los billetes sobre todo los viejos de esos que te dejan las manos "oliendo a dinero".

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

En mi zona "barras" y "tablas": diez barras, mil tablas, diez mil barras, veinte mil tablas, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## Necus Augustus

cash o efectivo también se utilizan en Arg para el metálico circulante.


----------



## Palo

En Venezuela:
Plata (más usado)
cobres, cobritos (especialmente en la región andina)
Billullo (ha perdido uso)
Luca (mil bolívares)*
Puya (Creo que era un bolívar ó menos)*
Tabla (cien bolívares)*
Locha (sin valor alguno, muy poco dinero)*
Reales, riales (muy frecuente)
Melón (millón)
Bolo (muy usado, diminutivo de Bolívar, nuestra unidad monetaria)

*En venezuela hemos reducido en tres dígitos nuestras cantidades y denominaciones monetarias, por lo tanto estas palabras están sufriendo modificaciones o perdiendo uso.


----------



## Juankaza

en Costa Rica se usan tambien harina y claro compartimos muchas de las anteriores, como lana, plata, cuando alguien anda mucho dinero en la billetera se dice que esta poseado.


----------



## šeherezada

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola a todos!¨

?Alguien conoce otras maneras colloquiales para referirse a dinero?

lana - mexico
plata ?
duro - espanol

Gracias


----------



## Ishould haveknown

La más común en España es "pasta".
También "tela".

Un saludo


----------



## Rogue849

En Venezuela: plata, real o reales.


----------



## Södertjej

Duro no es dinero, sino una moneda de cinco pesetas, de ahí la expresión "estar sin un duro", no tener ni siquiera cinco pesetas.

En España también se dice guita.


----------



## andreavera

Chile = plata


----------



## VicTormenta

En España, 'parné' que es caló (o sea, de la lengua gitana). También es popular la expresión 'estar sin blanca', cuyo origen ignoro pero supongo se referirá al color de la plata. Igualmente se dice "los cuartos", en plural, como sinónimo de dinero.


----------



## Áristos

En España y en Argentina también se dice *guita.

*Una aclaración:

En España "duro" no es sinónimo exactamente de dinero. Uno no puede decir "tiene mucho duro" ni "tiene muchos duros" para decir que una persona tiene mucho dinero.
"Duro" era la manera coloquial de la que llamábamos a las monedas de 5 pesetas.
De hecho, era habitual antes de la llegada del Euro que, de manera coloquial, hiciésemos cuentas en duros en vez de en pesetas. Por ejemplo, 100 pesetas eran habitualmente 20 duros; 5000 pesetas eran mil duros; y así sucesivamente.

Todavía hoy se usan expresiones que contienen esta palabra:

- No tengo un duro = no tengo nada de dinero

- Eso vale cuatro duros = eso vale muy poco dinero

- Faltó el canto de un duro para que me cayera = faltó muy poco para que me cayera

(Ver este enlace)

Y otra aclaración:
Aunque seguramente entrarán otros compañeros de otros países que te lo puedan decir mejor que yo, debo señalar que "plata" es una palabra usada en muchos países latinoamericanos como forma normal para referirse a lo que en España decimos dinero. O sea, "plata" no sería coloquial, como tú dices, sino una forma normal, estándar, de decir "money" en esos países, mientras que dinero o no lo usan, o para ellos es una palabra más formal.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Áristos said:


> Uno no puede decir "tiene mucho duro" ni "tiene muchos duros" para decir que una persona tiene mucho dinero.


Claro que se puede decir "tiene muchos duros" para decir tiene mucho dinero o mejor, dicho, se podía, porque eso ya ha quedado anticuado y sólo lo dicen las personas muy mayores. También "tiene muchas perras" y perras se refiere también a un tipo de moneda antigua. Igualmente es cosa de gente muy anciana.


----------



## Áristos

Södertjej said:


> Claro que se puede decir "tiene muchos duros" para decir tiene mucho dinero o mejor, dicho, se podía, porque eso ya ha quedado anticuado y sólo lo dicen las personas muy mayores. También "tiene muchas perras" y perras se refiere también a un tipo de moneda antigua. Igualmente es cosa de gente muy anciana.



"Tiene muchas perras" sí, es verdad, y además es muy frecuente. Y todavía más frecuente por estas regiones del sur como la mía 
"Tiene muchos duros" en mi zona al menos no se dice, pero seguramente sí se oirá en otros lados.

En cuanto a "*perras*", aquí dejo otro enlace.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Áristos said:


> ...aclaración:
> "*plata*" es una palabra usada en muchos países latinoamericanos como forma normal para referirse a lo que en España decimos *dinero*. O sea, "plata" no sería coloquial, como tú dices, sino una forma normal, estándar, de decir "money" en esos países, mientras que dinero o no lo usan, o para ellos es una palabra más formal.


Por aquí, es como vos explicás, ni más ni menos. 
Sólo que no todos son tan sutiles como para captar la diferencia entre plata y dinero. En la lengua diaria es exactamente lo mismo, pero si vas a un banco, o estás en una reunión de empresarios, etc., normalmente oirás "dinero".


----------



## clares3

Hola
Lo de las perras que han citado otros viene de una moneda del siglo XIX (estuvo vigente hasta bien entrado el siglo XX) que llevaba un supuesto caballo tan estilizado que la gente creía que era un perro, de modo que se hablaba de la perra chica y de la perra gorda según el valor de la moneda (yo llegué a conocerlas: el perro gordo equivalía a 10 céntimos de peseta y la perra chica a 5 céntimos de peseta; peseta, a su vez, viene del catalán peÇa (pieza) en diminutivo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por estos bolsillos, hablamos formalmente de dinero; formas coloquiales hay unas cuantas, algunas más usadas que otras:
Plata y guita: ya mencionadas.

*Mango (goza de buena salud):* 



> 3 coloquial; RPlata; cantidad imprecisa de dinero: con la crisis que hay tenés que cuidar el mango; ¿me prestás unos mangos?


 Fuente

*Biyuya (poco usada, pero todavía respira):* este documento del Instituto Cervantes la da como argentina, pero también es válida en varias zonas de Uruguay desde que tengo memoria. 


> biyuya: (Argentina) (f.) dinero. _No hay biyuya ni para comprar pan_


 
Un diario de Nicaragua, además de informar de que también es de uso en ese país, le da una ortografía diferente: *billulla*


> Hay también voces compartidas con el habla de los argentinos, según el Nuevo diccionario de argentinismos (1993), como: billulla (‘dinero’),


 
*Patacón (en completo desuso):* 
*1. *m. Moneda de plata, de peso de una onza, y cortada con tijeras.
*2. *m. coloq. Antigua moneda de plata de una onza.
*3. *m. Moneda de cobre de valor de dos cuartos.
*4. *m. Moneda de diez céntimos. (DRAE)

*Morlaco (bastante en desuso):* *2. *m._ Am._ Peso duro, patacón. (DRAE)

Saludos


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

A mí me enoja escuchar la palabra "plata";
ese localismo mejicano de "lana" como el de "luz" son vulgarismos, los usa la gente mucho muy baja, el término universal en Méjico es "dinero"


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Ishould haveknown said:


> La más común en España es "pasta".


Y cuando es mucho dinero, se dice "una pasta gansa"



clares3 said:


> Hola
> Lo de las perras que han citado otros viene de una moneda del siglo XIX (estuvo vigente hasta bien entrado el siglo XX) que llevaba un supuesto caballo tan estilizado que la gente creía que era un perro, de modo que se hablaba de la perra chica y de la perra gorda según el valor de la moneda (yo llegué a conocerlas: el perro gordo equivalía a 10 céntimos de peseta y la perra chica a 5 céntimos de peseta; peseta, a su vez, viene del catalán peÇa (pieza) en diminutivo.


No exactamente, las primeras perras eran fracciones de peseta, unidades de 5 y 10 céntimos, acuñadas en cobre en la 1ª república y con una imagen de un león, que la gente asoció con una perra. Las perras del caballo son de la época de Franco, y son de aluminio.

Quizás sea de interés este hilo del foro cultural:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=163246&highlight=money+slang

Saludos

MA


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, las que dijo *Adolfo*: *mango, morlaco, biyuya* (esta ya casi no se oye);y también: *guita, mosca, peso, sope, cobre* y seguro que me olvido algunas.
Ya hubo un hilo sobre el tema en este foro (Sólo Español), pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> y seguro que me olvido algunas.


¿E Isidoro? Bien que se gastaba los patacones de su ahijado. Estoy pa' la prehistoria. 
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> A mí me enoja escuchar la palabra "plata";
> ese localismo mejicano de "lana" como el de "luz" son vulgarismos, los usa la gente mucho muy baja, el término universal en Méjico es "dinero"


 
Pues no te entiendo. Si es universal, todos en México la usaríamos y no existiría ni lana ni luz ni las muchas otras maneras de decirle al dinero (billelle, billullo) que usa la gente "mucho muy baja".

Yo no me considero gente "mucho muy baja" y sin embargo a veces uso lana (luz por acá no se usa, más bien al sur).

Por los varios posts tuyos que he leído últimamente veo que tienes ideas fuertemente establecidas y que eres bastante tajante. Suerte con eso.


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿E Isidoro? Bien que se gastaba los patacones de su ahijado. Estoy pa' la prehistoria.


Bueno, también *patacones*... pero esa está más en desuso que morlacos y que biyuya.


----------



## chamyto

Sí, es cierto que en España decimos_ pelas_ para referirnos al dinero, pero era más bien referido a la Peseta ( moneda de curso legal que desapareció tras la entrada del euro )

También he oído algo así como "mauros" para referirse al euro.


----------



## Áristos

chamyto said:


> Sí, es cierto que en España decimos_ pelas_ para referirnos al dinero, pero era más bien referido a la Peseta ( moneda de curso legal que desapareció tras la entrada del euro )
> 
> También he oído algo así como "mauros" para referirse al euro.



Y también "*lerus*", que es una deformación muy, muy coloquial de la palabra "euros".


----------



## Pinairun

No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya, pero también llamábamos  "verdes" a los billetes de mil de las antiguas pesetas, que eran de ese color.

Creo que en Cuba  a los dólares también los llaman "verdes".

Por aquí el _euro_ es euro por todos lados, euros, euros,  y no veáis cómo se van de aprisa.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Entonces, ¿_lana_ es exclusivo de México? Me parece que los ticos también lo usan. Ni el diccionario de casa ni el de la RAE puntualizan ese aspecto.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Entonces, ¿_lana_ es exclusivo de México? Me parece que los ticos también lo usan. Ni el diccionario de casa ni el de la RAE puntualizan ese aspecto.


 
Pues vaya, por acá hasta se usa, pero se considera influencia del vecino país.  La "autóctona" siempre será pisto.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Gracias. Se me ocurre, pues, que _lana_ se asocia más con el español de México, aunque algunos hermanos centroamericanos lo lleguen a usar.

Saludos,
PBZ

PD: por acá _pisto_ tiene que ver con alcohol. Hasta tenemos el vulgar verbo _pistear_, o sea, beber alcohol.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Gracias. Se me ocurre, pues, que _lana_ se asocia más con el español de México, aunque algunos hermanos centroamericanos lo lleguen a usar.
> 
> Saludos,
> PBZ
> 
> PD: por acá _pisto_ tiene que ver con alcohol. Hasta tenemos el vulgar verbo _pistear_, o sea, beber alcohol.


 
Y acá pistear es "sobornar", de "dar dinero". Quizás por acá se gastan todo en alcohol.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Entonces, ¿_lana_ es exclusivo de México? Me parece que los ticos también lo usan. Ni el diccionario de casa ni el de la RAE puntualizan ese aspecto.


 
En El Salvador, al igual que en nuestra vecina hermana Guatemala, tal y como dice Giorgio, la palabra tradicional por excelencia para referirnos al dinero es "pisto".

Jamás he oído a alguien referirse al dinero como "lana", con lo cual soy de la opinión que es una palabra muy propia de México, aunque habría que oír lo que dice Swift respecto al uso en Costa Rica.


----------



## Alma Shofner

VicTormenta said:


> En España, 'parné' que es caló (o sea, de la lengua gitana). También es popular la expresión 'estar sin blanca', cuyo origen ignoro pero supongo se referirá al color de la plata. Igualmente se dice "los cuartos", en plural, como sinónimo de dinero.


La expresión viene de una moneda de baja denominación de los tiempos de Felipe II de España. 
http://etimologias.dechile.net/Expresiones/?Estar-sin-blanca



cestradar said:


> Las siguientes son comunes en Sonora:
> Marmaja
> Feria
> Lana
> Billetes
> Pasta
> Plata
> Efectivo
> Cambio
> Morralla
> Pachocha


 
También decimos:
El lanón 
El fajo de billetes.

No recuerdo más. 

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

En un texto argentino de 1810 aparece la palabra *mosca* como sinónimo de *dinero*. Eso me llevó a buscar en el DRAE y, vaya sorpresa:
*mosca:*


> 6. f. coloq. Moneda corriente.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Originally Posted by *cestradar* 

 
 				Las siguientes son comunes en Sonora:
Marmaja
Feria
Lana
Billetes
Pasta
Plata
Efectivo
Cambio
Morralla
Pachocha


Por acá se usan y se entienden todos esos términos con excepción de pasta.

Feria, cambio y morralla se usan más para hablar de monedas.

Uno que otro que se las dé de mucho mundo diría "los chelines".

Pero definitivamente "lana" es de lo más común y usual, independientemente de la educación o estrato socioeconómico.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Feria puede significar dinero o cambio:

- Me debes la feria: me debes el cambio del dinero que te di.
- Me debes una feria: me debes mucho dinero.


----------



## Pinairun

En lenguaje informal, quien tiene mucho dinero "está forrado".


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> En lenguaje informal en México, quien tiene mucho dinero "está forrado en lana".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En lenguaje más coloquial si alguien tiene mucho dinero decimos que tiene dinerales o (más vulgarmente) que caga lana.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

cestradar said:


> Las que recuerdo de los diferentes lugares de México
> Mosca
> Marmaja
> Feria
> Lana
> Billetes
> Pasta
> Plata
> Efectivo
> Cambio
> Morralla
> ....recordando...
> Luz
> Pachocha
> ojos (¿Con qué ojos, divino tuerto?)
> morlacos


 
Fierros
Varo
Tlacos (en desuso, de origen náhuatl)
Chuchos (en desuso), de ahí probablemente Chuchulucos (= poca cantidad de dinero)
Del águila

(Hay términos para ciertas cantidades: peseta, tostón, Sor Juana, milanesa, etc.)

A la esposa, se le llama _La dueña de mi quincena_.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Es difícil, mejor dicho, insufrible, leer un hilo tan largo. Ya parece ovillo. Pero como se me ha invocado (Ayutuxte: cuando querás, me escribís un MP y llego más rápido ), quisiera comentar los nombres populares sinónimos de "dinero" vigentes en Costa Rica.

Como se ha dicho, algunos términos como "plata" o "harina" son compartidos. Sin embargo, "lana" sigue siendo un mexicanismo. Salvo en casos muy particulares, cuando se quiere producir un efecto cómico o emular el habla mexicana, se dice lana. Aun así es muy raro escuchar ese vocablo.

Por lo general, los costarricenses usan términos como "plata, harina". En un registro mucho más coloquial, y más precisamente, en el caso de individuos de clases populares, se dice también "chochosca, cuecha, guano, güevo".

Como dijo cierto forista, "tener todo el güevo/pozo", es tener mucho dinero. A veces se usa la expresión "¿Y qué, mae, todo el güevo?" como una especie de saludo. (Vayan ustedes a saber por qué). Y estar "poceado" (con "c", por ser un adjetivo [!] derivado de "pozo") significa efectivamente ser acaudalado.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## flljob

bellota_2601 said:


> Sí bueno nos referimos al olor característico de los billetes sobre todo los viejos de esos que te dejan las manos "oliendo a dinero".
> 
> Saludos



¡Qué olor tan asqueroso!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Guita está en el DRAE:
*guita**.*
(Quizá del germ. _*witta,_ y este del lat. _vitta_, venda sagrada).

*1. *f. Cuerda delgada de cáñamo.
*2. *f. Caudal, hacienda, bien.
*3. *f. coloq. Dinero contante.


Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Insisto con *mosca*. No sabía que el término era tan viejo.
Acabo de encontrarlo en un texto de Quevedo, _Donde se hallan muchos y saludables consejos para guardar la mosca y gastar la prosa._ Epístolas...


----------



## woman2010

biyuya también puede ser


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

woman2010 said:


> biyuya también puede ser


 
Qué curioso, en México existe biyeye, o billeye, o biyelle, no sé cómo se escribe. (¿No será una corrupción de billete? Pregunto, nomás)


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Qué curioso, en México existe biyeye, o billeye, o biyelle, no sé cómo se escribe. (¿No será una corrupción de billete? Pregunto, nomás)


 
En Durango es billuyo, y sí, siempre lo asocié con billete, no con dinero en general.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

mirx said:


> En Durango es billuyo, y sí, siempre lo asocié con billete, no con dinero en general.


 
 Acá también billuyo, y sí se asocia con dinero.


----------



## mirx

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Acá también billuyo, y sí se asocia con dinero.


 
Tienes razón.



> ¿Piensas ir a la fiesta?
> No, no tengo billuyo.


----------



## gconeslu7

Yo la que más he oído es "pasta" (coloquial) y "guita" (mucho más coloquial). Por curiosidad las he buscado en la RAE (Real Academia de la Lengua) http://www.rae.es/rae.html y las dos están aceptadas.


----------



## AnyTdf

En Argentina la más utilizada es plata.
Pero también, en diferentes contextos, podrás oir:
guita  
mosca 
mango 
torta 
billete 
sope (Es PESO al revés =SoPe, muy común en el lunfardo=slang del Río de la Plata el usar las palabras con las sílabas invertidas)
luca (Pero en este caso es para referirse a los billetes)
biyuya
morlaco (en este caso también se refiere más aun a los billetes)
moneda


----------



## Monstruodegalleta

*Hilos unidos*​

¿Cuáles son algunas palabras para el dinero en países distintos?
Me interesan las variaciones regionales, la jerga, y palabras coloquiales.

  Por ejemplo, yo sé:
  Guita (Argentina)
  Lana (México)
  Villegas (paper money/ Perú) 
  Manteca 
  Pelas (España)
  Plata 
  Duro 

  Me hace falta muchos ejemplos con los países de origen.

  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## ultraviolet7

En Argentina aparte de "guita" se usan en diferentes contextos "plata", "mosca", "tarasca", "mango", "moneda", "billete", "morlaco", "sope", "luca", "palo", "chirola" y seguramente algún otro que se me escapa. Debo aclarar que todo esto es "slang" o como lo llamamos nosotros "lunfardo". El único término que no es estrictamente "slang" es "plata" que se considera dentro del lenguaje "apropiado" al igual que "dinero".

Ejemplos

"Tiene mucha guita/plata." / "No me alcanza la guita/plata." / "No tengo guita/plata." / "Vale 10 guitas." (10 centavos)
 "Vino y puso toda la mosca/tarasca/guita/plata." "Tiene toda la mosca/guita/plata."
"¿Cuándo pone la plata/tarasca/moneda/el billete?"
"No tengo un mango." "Hay que ganarse el mango/billete/la moneda" "Vale 100 mangos" (100 pesos)
"Hay que cuidar el morlaco/billete/mango/la plata."
"No tengo un sope."
"Vale 10 lucas" (10.000 pesos) "Tengo 1 luca verde" (1.000 dólares)
"Tiene 10 palos" (10 millones) "Se robó un palo verde." (1.000.000 de dólares)
"Toca en la calle y se gana unas chirolas." (Unos centavos o poco dinero)


----------



## Monstruodegalleta

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Aviador said:


> En Chile, sí se usa el término _guita_, sin embargo, mucho más habitual es _plata_. Sin duda, ambas palabras se reconocen como coloquiales frente a _dinero_ que es el término formal.
> _Plata_ lo usan personas de todo nivel de educación, en zonas rurales y urbanas, incluso, en ciertos casos, convive con _dinero_ en ámbitos como la televisión en situaciones semiformales.
> _Guita_ se utiliza más en tono de broma, sobre todo al imitar el hablar argentino, ya que creo (y no estoy seguro) que este término llegó de allende Los Andes.
> 
> A propósito, hay aquí otras palabras coloquiales, de uso más restringido (según la edad, educación y condición social del hablante), para significar _dinero_:
> 
> - _Me gustaría comprarlo, pero me faltan las moneas _(sic).
> - _Ese compadre tiene mucho billete; mira la casa que tiene_.
> - _Si tuviera las *lucas*__, no dudaría en comprarme un auto mejor_.
> 
> Saludos.


Cabe agregar que en Chile una *luca* es un billete de mil pesos.


----------



## Mate

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Cabe agregar que en Chile una *luca* es un billete de mil pesos.


En la Argentina también, solo que en este momento no hay billetes de más de cien. 
Igual se le sigue diciendo una luca a mil pesos así como una luca verde a mil dólares.


----------



## Loup1

bueno, por acá por Cuba, se dice varo, moni(que viene del inglés money) también se le llama caña, por ejemplo , "lo que que me queda son 5 cañas" es decir 5 pesos


----------



## Martoo

Mateamargo said:


> En la Argentina también, solo que en este momento no hay billetes de más de cien.
> Igual se le sigue diciendo una luca a mil pesos así como una luca verde a mil dólares.



Bueno, y una *gamba* son 100 *p* (pesos argentinos).
Pero si decís: el chocolate sale 50 guita significa que vale 50 centavos (dinero argentino).

Chau loco!


----------



## Chono

Acá en Chile he oido a algunos decirle "fichas". Como "me gustaría asistir, pero no tengo fichas".


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Chono said:


> Acá en Chile he oido a algunos decirle "fichas". Como "me gustaría asistir, pero no tengo fichas".


Lo de *fichas* procede porque en las salitreras del norte de Chile se pagaba a los trabajadores con *fichas*, consistentes en unos discos metálicos, con las que podían adquirir sus necesidades en las llamadas _pulperías_ operadas por las mismas empresas.

*ficha = chip
*


----------



## oa2169

Una luca = mil pesos
Mil lucas = un palo (un millón de pesos)


----------



## JCSuperstar

Hola a todos! ?Alguién puede decirme si también se usa "coquitos" para hablar de dinero, por favor?


----------



## Jonno

¿Dónde? Yo nunca lo he oído.


----------



## JCSuperstar

Lo encontré en una pelìcula de Perù de 2014: "Oe, ¿no quieres tu plata?
Cuatrocientos coquitos y las felicitaciones del General."


----------



## jorgema

*Coquitos *es sólo un diminutivo de *coco *= dólar. Cuatrocientos coquitos = cuatrocientos dolaritos.

Una *luca *en el Perú actual es simplemente una unidad de nuestra moneda, el sol (o mejor, el nuevo sol), y no mil unidades, como parece ser en otros países. Sin embargo, el sentido de mil unidades se conserva en la frase "una luca gringa" (mil dólares).

Como sinónimos de dinero, además del universal *plata*, también se escuchan billete y guita.


----------



## JCSuperstar

Gracias jorgema, pero es algo normal que en Perú se le pague a alguien con dólaros y no con soles?


----------



## jorgema

JCSuperstar said:


> Gracias jorgema, pero es algo normal que en Perú se le pague a alguien con dólaros y no con soles?



No diré que normal, pero no es algo raro. 

Por cierto, olvidaba mencionar los términos *guía *y *marmaja *como sinónimos coloquiales de dinero.


----------



## nelliot53

Acá en Puerto Rico:

*Billetes* (papel US)

1 Peso (1 dólar US)= 100 centavos
2 Pesos (2 dólares)
5/10/20/100/500 Pesos (dólares)

Tener mucho dinero es"*tener chavos*" "*tener billetes*"

*Monedas*

1 centavo / 1 *chavo* / 1 chavito prieto
5 centavos / 1 vellón / 1 nickel
10 centavos  1 vellón de 10 / 1 daim
25 centavos  1 peseta
50 centavos  1/2 peso


----------



## Kaxgufen

Me llama la atención el término "biyuya" (o como lo escriban). Dicen que proviene del Río de la Plata...ya no lo escucho tanto como antes.
Por lo que sé, existe un apellido Villulla, no sé si tendrá que ver con el origen de la palabra.


----------

